# Android timer Chrono cube



## rafffel (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all ,
some timer is avaible on iphone windows mac and other plateform but android user don't have timer .
I have made Chrono cube the first version is very basic but in soon future i will add some freature.

if you have some questions or bugs post here.

Qrcode : 






Name : Chrono cube
Price : 0.99euro


----------



## radmin (Mar 30, 2010)

You had me up till .99.
I'll stick with the free stopwatch I have.

The qrcode took me right to it though.


----------



## rafffel (Mar 30, 2010)

it's paid because register to market is not free .
So 0.99€ is not lot of money and update is free.;
You can try and uninstall the market when you buy app on market you have 24h for uninstall and don't paid the app.
i have edit first post for add price


----------



## Pusha (Oct 11, 2010)

how to downloat it??


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 13, 2010)

In your app summary you state that it is currently very basic with plans for future updates. I don't want to buy it, try it, and request a refund now if you still plan to add a lot of features to it. Maybe you could come up with a lite/free version so that people can try it and then charge for your full featured version?

Currently there is already a full-featured Android App "SpeedCube Timer" that is currently free and has been updated based on user suggestions.



Spoiler










What makes yours better and worth $1.36?


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 16, 2010)

agree with tarpshack i have the droid and speedcube timer is perfect for me


----------



## maggot (Oct 16, 2010)

i have "Cube Timer" (logo is an andorid with cube for chest), "SpeedCube Timer" (with logo of cube scrambled and a small clock in front), and a program called "Algorithms" which has logo of solved cube. 
all of these are good apps. i personally prefer cube timer because of its simplicity. these were all free and good apps. 
cheers!


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 16, 2010)

maggot said:


> i have "Cube Timer" (logo is an andorid with cube for chest), "SpeedCube Timer" (with logo of cube scrambled and a small clock in front), *and a program called "Algorithms" which has logo of solved cube.*
> all of these are good apps. i personally prefer cube timer because of its simplicity. these were all free and good apps.
> cheers!


 
the algorithms one is great for learning oll


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 16, 2010)

I also have speedcube timer but I am disappointed, I do one solve and my lifetime average becomes 30:xx.xx where xx.xx is my solve time, why the 30 ?


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 16, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> I also have speedcube timer but I am disappointed, I do one solve and my lifetime average becomes 30:xx.xx where xx.xx is my solve time, why the 30 ?


 
mine has never done that..


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 18, 2010)

BIGCUBE77 said:


> mine has never done that..


----------

